# trouble upgrading digikam-kde4



## ohle (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello.

I'm trying to upgrade digikam-kde4 (using portmaster). At some point, it checks
for marblewidget.11:



```
===>   digikam-1.8.0,1 depends on shared library: marblewidget.11 - not found
===>    Verifying install for marblewidget.11 in /usr/ports/astro/marble
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for marble-4.5.5
```

and proceeds to build astro/marble, which is already installed and up to date, so that fails with:

```
===>   marble-4.5.5 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of astro/marble
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

after reinstalling marble, I get this:

```
===>   digikam-1.8.0,1 depends on shared library: marblewidget.11 - not found
===>    Verifying install for marblewidget.11 in /usr/ports/astro/marble
===>   Returning to build of digikam-1.8.0,1
Error: shared library "marblewidget.11" does not exist
*** Error code 1
```

I'm not very familiar with ports makefiles, but to me it almost looks as if digikam-kde4
needs a newer version of marblewidget that astro/marble provides at the moment.

pkg_libchk returns nothing.

What's the problem here?

Best regards,
   ohle

PS: I should probably mention that I'm using 8.1 on amd64


----------



## ohle (Feb 10, 2011)

Is anybody using digikam-1.8.0 on FreeBSD 8.1 with the MARBLE option enabled? Does geolocation display via the marblewidget work?

I've tried compiling it with the version of marblewidget I have, which makes the build run through, but geolocation functionality doesn't work. Did I overlook some way of getting marblewidget.11 from ports? I've contacted the maintainer, but didn't get a reply yet. Any ideas?


----------



## ohle (Feb 14, 2011)

The latest update to digikam/kde4 fixes the marblewidget version requirements issue, but geolocation support still isn't working out of the box.

Meanwhile, I think I've discovered the reason, though. CMake doesn't find libmarblewidget, becaus astro/marble doesn't install the corresponding cmake module that digikam's CMake file tries to call. So although the ports Makefile knows about the marblewidget installation, the actual cmake process doesn't.

I've searched the ports tree for a port providing FindMarbleWidget.cmake and wound up with misc/kdeedu4. After installing the cmake module from there and rebuilding digikam, everything works.

Should this be reported as a problem with astro/marble or graphics/digikam-kde4?


----------

